# Ontario Rabbit Savvy Vets



## bunnydude (Mar 18, 2006)

Please contribute to this list of rabbit savvy vets in Ontario.

ALSO SEE: http://www.ontariorabbits.org/health/healthvets.htm


----------



## HoneyPot (Mar 18, 2006)

The Links Road Animal Clinic
http://www.the*links**road**animal**clinic*.com

41 The Links Rd. (Yonge &amp; 401) 
Toronto, Ontario 
M2P 1T7 
(416) 223-1165 

I see Dr. Nur, she is wonderful and I've never had a question that she wasn't able to answer. She's very thorough, and I insist on seeing her when I go in. I find that Dr. Axelson knows the least about bunnies off the top of his head. Dr. Mavromatis also impressed me. 

Edit: My problem with these vets is that they contradict each other if you see different ones, so it gets confusing when different vets see your bunnies. Dr. Nur is on maternity leave and I've since stopped going to them for anything other than getting their teeth clipped. My new vet is the Greenwood Park Animal Hospital.

____________
Nadia


----------



## AnnaS (Mar 18, 2006)

*Willowdale Animal Hospital *
256 Shepperd Ave. West 

Toronto, ON M2N 1N3 
Phone: 416-222-5409

http://www.blooranimalhospital.com/html/willowdale.html

* They are open 24 hours.


They are not a specialized rabbit clinic but they treat bunnies too. Wetook our rabbit with an eye infection there and they were great.

The Links Animal Hospital specializes in rabbits.


----------



## Runestonez (Jul 6, 2006)

*Rockwood Veterinary Clinic* 
179 Main Street South, Rockwood

Tel: (519) 856-9002
Fax: (519) 856-2646
Email: Rockwood Veterinary 

http://www.rockwoodbusiness.ca/profiles/rockwood_vet_clinic/rockwood_vet.html

***We take our bunns to see either Dr. Guerrard Roberts or Dr. Claire Maine. Both are rabbit saavy.Rockwood vet clinic is about 10 minutes outside of Guelph. I trust no one else to look after our bunns!(Or any of our other pets for that matter!) Excellent vets and very knowledgable!***


----------



## bunnydude (Aug 24, 2006)

Courtesy of sunnybunny:




> Dr Verhagen
> Lasalle Animal Hospital
> 1560 Lasalle Blvd
> Sudbury ON
> ...


----------



## Crystalballl (Nov 14, 2006)

Bowmanville Veterinary Clinic 
2826 King Street East, RR #4
Bowmanville, ON.
L1C 3K5 Dr Wendy Korver
Dr Jennifer Troughton
Phone: (905)623-4431 


Millennium City Vet Hospital 
365-1225 Bayly Street
Bayridges Plaza
Pickering, ON. Dr Janet Sawyer
Phone: (905)420-9555
http://www.millenniumcityvethospital.com


----------



## Johncdn (Dec 12, 2006)

*
London, Ontario

**King Animal Clinic*

567 King Street 

London, ON 

N6B 1T4

519-434-4287



Dr. Jennifer Hopper D.V.M., B.Sc

Dr. Cathie Millman D.V.M., B.Sc.



http://www.beta.yellowpages.ca/business/ON/London/Veterinarians/0,1/894461.html?src=ypca&amp;stype=ca


----------



## karona (Jan 6, 2007)

Trussler Road Veterinary Clinic
*Address :* Rr 2, Kitchener, ON N2G 3W5
*Telephone :* 519-696-2285 
Dr. Robert Close


----------



## Katrina (Jan 25, 2007)

Another London Ontario Vet

Stoneybrook Animal Hospital

Address: 620 Fanshawe Park Road East, London, ON N5X 2R1
*Telephon:*519-432<WBR>-1895 

Doctor Kristina Wiebe


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 20, 2008)

*Blair Animal Hospital*
849 Shefford Road (East end of city)
Ottawa, ON K1J 8H9
(613) 746-2443

*Dr Daren Auger*

I took Yofi to see Dr Auger when it was time for Yofi to be neutered. Dr Auger was amicable, easy to talk to, extremely helpful, very knowledgeable about rabbits, and handled Yofi wonderfully. He performed the neuter the following Monday with no problems; Yofi went home with me that evening and was in great shape. Dr Auger handled post-op pain issues well, and told me to contact him if there were any concerns. I'd recommend Dr Auger to anyone who is looking for a good, rabbit-savvy vet.


----------



## f_j (Feb 5, 2008)

Burloak Animal Clinic

*[size="-1"]3060 Lakeshore Rd. West, Oakville, Ontario, Canada L6L 1J2[/size]* *[size="-1"] Phone (905) 827-1171 Fax (905) 827-1175[/size]* 
Dr. Lisa McKinnon is Rupert and Penelope's vet. She is great, as is the entire staff there. Very rabbit-savvy! Dr. McKinnon spayed Penelope and neutered Rupert. She also saved Rupert's life when he had bloat.


----------



## JenniferCameron (Apr 17, 2008)

McLean Animal Hospital
1659 Victoria Park Avenue, Scarborough, ON M1R 1P8 
Dr Julia Hammond Phone: (416)752-5114

This is my new vet and I absolutely love her, you can tell how much she cares about animals and she handles my buns with such care. 

I live just by lawrence and the DVP so she's really close to me even if it does say scarborough.

Edited to add that we took the kittens there and they had a stool test, but the lab they used messed up and said the kittens didn't have worms when they clearly did (There were worms in the stool sample that was sent in for testing,) I had to add that in because it shook my confidence in them, so if your rabbit gets testing here and they send it to the lab be on guard.


----------



## MrCarrots (May 14, 2008)

Matthews animal hospital @



769 Southdale Rd E
London ON, N6E 3B9

Phone: 519-681-7575
Fax: 519-681-7725


But ONLY Dr Heather Hannick, she was great with our boys and owns bunnies herslef. Even Mr Carrots relaxed enough around her to be examined and he hates people.

I cannot reccomend the other vets there as we lost baby boo after one of them treated him, but Dr Hannick is excellent and the best we found in London


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 29, 2008)

Dr. Teresa Wasilewicz
Callander Animal Hospital 
1878 Highway 94, Box 460 
Callander, ON P0H 1H0 
Phone: (705) 752-4550
Spay = 190 + tax: Hasn't ever lost a bun under anesthesia

^ Very good vet!
***********


Airport Animal Clinic
555 McKeown Avenue, Unit 3
North Bay, ON, P1B 9E4
705-476-3913
Neuter: around the 120 mark.

Spay: 184 (tax in) 

Had angoras at one point. Seems confident with buns; willing to suggest home remedies when I can't afford the bills. 
EDIT, OCT 2008 >>> Really conservative about pain meds. Refused pain meds to my girl post-spay. Had to go back next day and beg for them. Be sure to demand aggessive pain management!!!

Update Sept 2010:
AVOID FOR ANYTHING BUT SPAY AND NEUTER 
Deal only with Dr. Bassi.


----------



## HoneyPot (Sep 11, 2008)

Greenwood Park Animal Hospital (Intersction: Greenwood and Gerrard)

http://www.drmunn.ca/

1041 Gerrard Street East
Toronto, OntarioM4M 1Z6

Dr. Munn is the only doctor in the practice and she's fantastic. She has her own bunnies and isextremely knowledagble. She does spays and neuters as well as provide medical care for the Rescue Rabbit organization here in Ontario.

She really knows her stuff and I can't go on enough about how great she is. She explains everything and I trusted her right away with Oliver. Instead of picking him up, she got right down on her knees to check him out because he was obviously nervous.

She was open to hearing about things I read on the forum and about trying new treatments if there was something she didn't think about that someone here on the forum mentioned.


----------



## kahlin (Sep 12, 2008)

First, I'd recommend Campus Estates in Guelph. (Southside Plaza, #1460 Gordon St, Guelph Phone: (519) 837-1212/Fax: (519) 837-0209) They are amazing. They saved Finley when we had a rough spot a few weeks ago. They were great to work with, very attentive and willing to help or answer questions whenever.

*As far as the followinggoes (for those in North Bay)...*

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> Dr. Teresa Wasilewicz
> Callander Animal Hospital
> 1878 Highway 94, Box 460
> Callander, ON P0H 1H0
> ...




I like Dr. Wasilewicz. She is very gentle, and is willing to work with you. She takes your thoughts, experience, and research into account and doesn't make you feel like an idiot. The downside - she doesn't do dental work.

However, I wouldn't under any circumstance return to the Airport Animal Clinic. We had a rough experience there. There was a complete misdiagnosis, and a wait and see mentality when my bunny was suffering. Obviously not everyone will have this experience, but it was enough for me to look elsewhere and un-recommend them. (sorry).

I've also been to the North Bay Animal Hospital (1875B Seymour, North Bay, 705-476-8387). They were decent, but I much prefer Dr. Wasilewicz. North Bay Animal Hospitalis more expensive and had a tendency to fluff me off with some concerns (which turned out to be valid).


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 17, 2008)

Kahlin, I can see why you would unrecommend Airport, as both doctors there talk pretty quick, and don't take your comments and research into account. It seems like they only give a bun a cursory overview. 

What pleased me about them was the fact that they tried to work with my budget to some degree. The original estimate for a wound stichup was in the $300 range, and they were willing to work down to $240. However, that was still out of my range, so they showed me how to do the next best thing at home.  

I do not like the conversations I have, but I appreciate someone who understands my financial situation, and is willing to suggest alternative solutions that . 

*Sept 2010: Recommended for speutering only :grumpy:. Deal only with Dr. Bassi.
* 
When I was dealing with bunny challenges, I had not yet heard of Dr. Teresa. She will be my next rabbity vet.

UPDATE: 
Dr. O'Connor
Seymour Animal Hospital.
North Bay, ON.
- distinct possibility for rabbit help.


----------



## Badabing (Sep 18, 2008)

Dr Verhagen
Lasalle Animal Hospital 
1560 Lasalle Blvd 
Sudbury ON 
P3E 2W8 
705.560.7226


I agree,Dr Verhagen at LaSale animal clinic is an excellent bunny vet.I always feel very comfident with any treatment she perscribes.I had a lot of trouble finding a qualified BunVet. after moving North from the Guelph area.I am so thankful I found this wonderful Vet to treat my Buns.


----------



## smudgie (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi Jennifer,

Wondering if you've had any more experiences with this clinic. I have 7 buns and have been taking them to Amherst Vet Clinic at markham Road. For me I find there's too many vets. I see a different one each time and often with the same rabbit. On one occasion I was told to try a certain treatment and we had problems. I called back and was told They didn't use that particular treatment!!!! One doesn't always know what the other is doing. Another time I called for advice re. meds they gave me and they didn't call me back. So I'm looking for a new vet. Thanks Jenn


----------



## kman43 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Hi All,*

*Called for a quote from Campus Estates in Guelph, not sure what the going rate is for a spay/neuter, they qouted us $79 for a consultation, and then $379 for the surgery. Will try the Rockwood vet to compare rates...*

*Ebony, Ken and Amanda*

*kahlin wrote: *


> First, I'd recommend Campus Estates in Guelph. (Southside Plaza, #1460 Gordon St, Guelph Phone: (519) 837-1212/Fax: (519) 837-0209) They are amazing. They saved Finley when we had a rough spot a few weeks ago. They were great to work with, very attentive and willing to help or answer questions whenever.


----------



## countrybuns (May 7, 2010)

[align=left]*This is the vet I used for my rabbits and they are used by a local rabbit rescue group. Dr. Bacon is very good. It is in North Gower.*[/align] [align=left]*Carleton Veterinary Clinic*
[/align][align=left]2137 Roger Stevens Drive,[/align] [align=left]North Gower ON K0A 2T0[/align] [align=left]*613.489.2525*[/align]


----------



## izaty908 (May 28, 2010)

Has anyone here had been to small animal clinic OVC? How much does it cost to spay a bunny and the examinations? I just called campus estate and they quoted me $350+ for spaying, which I can't afford. I hope anybody here can tell me where should I got Olive spayed. Thanks!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jun 6, 2010)

Here are some Guelph links from OREO: 

University of Guelph
Small Animal Clinic, College Street
Guelph, ON. Dr Taylor
Phone: 519- 823-8830

101-222 Victoria S, Guelph,
ON N1E 5R1 Dr Paul Harris
Phone: (519) 763-9990

Hopefully that helps


----------



## izaty908 (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for the information! I've decided to get my bun-bun fixed at Rockwood Animal Vet since there's a good review given by the above bun-lover and it's also affordable. I just called them and they quoted me to spay is $121.30 (exam incl). It's also near to Guelph (and I can take a bus for $4). Anyways, thanks for giving me the information! really appreciate it!:bunny19


----------



## pinupchick (Jun 19, 2010)

Does anyone know if any bunny vets in London Ontario have dental x-ray facilities? I go to King but they only do basic x-rays, not dental specifically.


----------



## rachimal (Jan 12, 2011)

Dr. Leanne Horsman
Walker Road Animal Hospital
519-972-9000
3016 Walker Rd, Windsor, ON N8W 3R3

She moved from Brack Animal Hospital who have decent rabbit docs, but Horsman is the best! I've been seeing her for a few years now and would hardly trust anybody else with my 4 rabbits!


----------



## ladysown (Jan 14, 2011)

Dr. Shawn Tucker 
Nicholls Animal Hospital 519-641-2999 
Oakridge Centre, London, ON N6K 2N1

Dr. Hopper D.V.M., B.Sc
Dr. Lagace D.V.M., B.Sc.
King Animal Clinic 519-434-4287 
567 King Street, London, ON N6B 1T4

Have not been able to confirm the following by phone, but have heard or seen on a website that they treat rabbits.

Dr. M. Kenzie 
Arva Animal Hospital 519-660-8048 
13638 Medway Rd., London, ON N0M 1C0 

Dr. Jason Gerena 
Clarke Animal Hospital 519-457-7700 
1920 Dundas St, London

Dr. Kristina Wiebe Dr. Diane Jongert
Stoneybrook Animal Hospital 
620 Fanshawe Park Road East, London, ON N5X 2R1


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Feb 4, 2011)

Riverside Pet Hospital
110 Ritchie Avenue
Ajax, ON L1S 7G5
(905) 683-8080

They were great with my Thumper when he was alive they do teeth trims for about $ 17.00 and the staff are great the rabbit savvy vet there was great with him


----------



## Barmy Bunny Broad (May 31, 2011)

I have only had limited experience with this clinic, but it was positive.

Dr. Davis has been neutering bunnies for 11 years and has never lost one. (Dr. Sutton also works with bunnies but we have not dealt with her yet). The vet and tech kept us informed throughout the day of his urgery, called us at home after hours that night to check on him, and asked us to to call in the morning with an update. They also called several weeks later to see if things were still good,how his behaviour waw now, how our momma rabbit and babies were doing, and offered to let us put up a poster in the office if we needed help finding homes for the kits.

I know price is not everything, but they were half of what the next closest (rabbit savvy) vet (Bowmanville) was charging. Pre-surgery check up was $70 something, and neuturing was was $170 something

Oshawa Animal Hospital
670 Taunton Road West,
Oshawa, ON
L1H 7K4

Ph: 905 728 4644


----------



## Holly06 (Sep 16, 2011)

*HoneyPot wrote: *


> Greenwood Park Animal Hospital (Intersction: Greenwood and Gerrard)
> 
> http://www.drmunn.ca/
> 
> ...



I highly recommend Dr Munn at Greenwood Park Animal Hospital in Toronto! 

One thing though, I've seen several posts online referring toDr Munn as "she". Dr Munn is a MAN. I'm not sure who these people have seen. 

He knows a lot about rabbit medicine and surgery and is the only one I would trust operating on my baby! :innocent


----------



## Bassetluv (Mar 14, 2013)

Updating an old recommendation:

For anyone in Ottawa, if you are new to the area (or new to rabbits) and are looking for a good rabbit vet, I'd recommend Dr. Daren Auger as one of the best in the city. He is the vet I initially recommended here some time ago, but his location has moved. He now practices here:

Carling Animal Hospital
2268 Carling Avenue (at Woodroffe)
Ottawa, Ontario K2B 7G1
Tel: (613)725-3439

http://www.carlinganimalhospital.com/

There is another vet at this same clinic I would recommend alongside Dr. Auger: Dr. Keith Johnson is a co-owner of the clinic and he has treated my rabbits in the past. He saved Yofi's life a couple of years ago after the boy developed a mysterious and rather deadly infection, and I can't say enough good things about this veterinarian. Both he and Dr. Auger are extremely well-knowledgeable with rabbits; when a difficult case is presented neither one hesitates to get opinions from other rabbit-savvy vets if needed, and both of these men are absolutely wonderful with their patients as well as with the owners. They are well worth taking your rabbit to, for illnesses as well as overall general health care.


----------



## WonderBunny (Apr 14, 2013)

Dr. Melanie Kenzie at Masonville Animal Hospital is an awesome vet. She is amazing with my bunnies - very gentle, kind, and knowledgeable.


----------



## BunnyBabyboo (Apr 14, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/fifeanimalhospital?fref=ts 

Fife Animal Hospital Chatham On.


----------



## stridin (Jun 14, 2013)

Does anyone know a vet in the Peterborough area that does spaying? I only found 4 in town that spay and the lowest price I could find was $230. :/ If I have to I will take her and pay that, but just thought I would check to see if anyone knows anywhere cheaper before I make the appt


----------



## Gazelle (Sep 2, 2013)

HoneyPot said:


> Greenwood Park Animal Hospital (Intersction: Greenwood and Gerrard)
> 
> http://www.drmunn.ca/
> 
> ...


 
CORRECTIONS:
Greenwood Park Animal Hospital is on the SW corner of Gerrard St E and Galt Ave, 4 blocks West of Greenwood.

There are now two equally Rabbit savvy and compassionate Vets at Greenwood Park AH as Dr Sam Munn (Male, NOT Female !) was joined in his practice by Dr Markus Luckwaldt in 2012.

http://www.drmunn.ca/Greenwood_Park_Animal_Hospital/STAFF.html


----------



## Gazelle (Sep 2, 2013)

bunnydude said:


> Please contribute to this list of rabbit savvy vets in Ontario.
> 
> ALSO SEE: http://www.ontariorabbits.org/health/healthvets.htm


 
Beaches Animal Hospital
2304 Queen St E 
Toronto, On, M4E 1G8

416-690-4040

Open 7 Days a Week from 8AM to 10PM 

Two of the Vets at BAH treat Rabbits and Pocket Pets, Dr Mark Dilworth and Dr Joanna Coote. I have had my Rabbits seen by each of them for various issues from stasis to tooth trims to bladder sludge. Dr Coote did the neuter on my mature male last fall.


----------



## Mariah (Jan 17, 2014)

Dr Christine Stubbs at Spencer Creek Animal Hospital in Dundas, Ont. I used to work there & HIGHLY recemmend her. I had both my bunnies spayed & neutered there. One of my bunnies also had a URI, which she fixed. In addition, one of my bunnies has chronic GI issues which she deals with as well.
The new clinic I work at- Copetown Animal Hospital in Copetown, Ont, also has a rabbit savy vet on staff as well- Dr Shannon Lee. I have just started dealing with her & shes fabulous as well!


----------



## Gazelle (Jan 18, 2014)

Gazelle said:


> CORRECTIONS:
> Greenwood Park Animal Hospital is on the SW corner of Gerrard St E and Galt Ave, 4 blocks West of Greenwood.
> 
> There are now two equally Rabbit savvy and compassionate Vets at Greenwood Park AH as Dr Sam Munn (Male, NOT Female !) was joined in his practice by Dr Markus Luckwaldt in 2012.
> ...


 
Note: The above is outdated. Dr Luckwaldt is no longer with Greenwood Park Animal Hospital.


----------



## Cayzi (Jan 13, 2015)

Does anyone know an affordable place for spays and neuters in the GTA? Right now Im looking at Rockwood they quoted me 120$ for a neuter and 260$ for a spay. Trying to find a little cheaper at least for the spay..


----------



## Gazelle (Jan 13, 2015)

Cayzi said:


> Does anyone know an affordable place for spays and neuters in the GTA? Right now Im looking at Rockwood they quoted me 120$ for a neuter and 260$ for a spay. Trying to find a little cheaper at least for the spay..


 
Those prices seem like a bargain to me. I paid just over $200 +tax for a neuter (including a $45 pain control package) two years ago at Beaches Animal Hospital in Toronto. Make sure you're comparing apples to apples. You MUST have pain control meds to go home. Some quotes you get may not include meds. 

That said I wouldn't recommend shopping for price. If you don't already have an ongoing relationship with a Rabbit savvy Vet you trust then you need to find the best Rabbit savvy Vet you can locate and afford for any procedure involving anesthesia. There's so much that can go wrong. Your Rabbits will probably be OK but if one of them has a previously unknown heart or breathing issue for instance you want an experienced Exotics Vet to handle it. 

My recommendation is Dr Sam Munn, owner of Greenwood Park Animal Hospital in Toronto. He isn't inexpensive, but he is very skilled and experienced and really cares about Rabbits. www.drmunn.ca


----------

